# More than Bees



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

Has anyone watched this documentary? (sorry it's more than honey, not more than bees. LOL) It's free on netflix right now, we watched it this weekend. I thought I would share.
http://www.morethanhoneyfilm.com/about.html

I am interested in beekeeping however it will be down the road a way. Hope to get a more suitable location than our current


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

There's one problem with the synopsis presented in that link and that is the quote from Einstein. He may have been a very smart man but didn't know much about bees and plants. "If bees were to disappear from the globe, mankind would only have four years to live," Every plant which evolved in the Western Hemisphere did so without the aid of bees. Tomatoes, potatoes, beans, peppers, peas, and many other food plants do not need any insect pollinator. 

Martin


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Ya but the quote does scare those less informed.

 Al


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

The documentary itself is interesting though. I especially enjoyed the gentleman who is keeping african honeybees and the research going into creating a new strain of bees that are more hardy.


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

LOL I don't recall them using that quote in the documentary though. I only recall them mentioning how many plants use bees for pollination. It's likely a marketing attempt  Scare people into watching their film.


----------

